# Blade Blank Experiences...



## Jameson (May 26, 2011)

Hello All,

Wondering what experience you have had with the various blade blank sources on the net for japanese style knives? I only know of jantz and one other, their selections seems pedestrian and not much about the heat treat and quality. Pics of your work would be great too! 

Please let me know if you have other sources. I am also looking for a couple sets of hardwood scales (simple stuff) for a couple rehandles I have lined up (western style). 

I have done some minor re-handle work recently and am looking to pick up a blank that has been heat treated well (monosteel preferably) either carbon or stainless. If anyone here has any friends that put out heat treated blades at reasonable prices please let me know.

Thanks all!

JC


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 26, 2011)

I have not bought any blanks so I cannot help you there. But I do have a thread HERE that has a ton of vendors of wood and also knife blanks and knife making supplies.


----------

